# I have another baby



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

WOOO HOOOOO. My last girl had her baby, yes just 1, about 30 minutes ago... Hubby had just walked out to burn trash, when he ran back in yelling at me, " THERE'S SOMETHING ATTACKING A CHICKEN IN THE RUN THROUGH!!!!!!!" So I dropped my canalop (sp?) and ran outside to find Sara, baby, and afterbirth laying in the pen... 
Being that this is her 1st, I will be out checking on her about every 1-2 hours all night...

My ony concern is that the baby isn't moving much, but than again it's fresh. Also when I tried to get the baby close to Sara, she (Sara) ran to other way.. So I'm going out, with hubby in tow, and as he holds Sara, I will see if the baby will nurse. If not, I will milk Sara, and bottle feed the baby....
Am I wrong to do this????

What a way to celebrate my birthday..... :cake:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

:leap: Congratulations :hi5: and :birthday:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congrats

since mom is a first timer she probably doesnt knwo what to do -- also that udder is probably sore. Milk her out some before you try to get the kid to latch on so that she wont kick the kiid in pain.

Yes if you cant get the kid to nurse then bottle feeding with mom's milk is the next best thing


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks,
I just got back in from checking on them, and Sara had the baby hidden. She had the baby behind her barrel. So I had hubby got Sara and I tried to milk her. At 1st I couldn't get any thing out of either teet. That I troed a 2nd time, after rubbing the teets and remembering how to milk a cow :roll: and it worked.. So I milked her a bit and than let the baby taste the milk on my finger and showed the baby the teet. I watched the baby nurse for about a minute and than Sara went back to grooming her.. 
The baby seems weeked than the twins, when they were born. This 1 wants to stay on her rump, and isn't interested in moving much. :help: 
I guess it's now a watch and see thing. :scratch: 

Looks like this might be a lonng night :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so Sara is letting her doe nurse or just grooming her? either way its a good start

the plug was probably in the teats which is why it was hard to milk -- good thing you milked her out some.


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Sara has been grooming the whole time.. But she just started letting the doe nurse after I milked her a bit.. 

So as long as I keep an eye on the 2 of them, and not but in, unless I have too, they should be fine... onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think so -- but checking through the night especially if its a cold one would be a good idea just in case


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats and happy Birthday to you.... :cake: :stars: :birthday: :bday: :balloons: arty: :birthday: :wahoo:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby! :stars: Yes,a fantastic way to celebrate! :birthday:


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

UPDATE

Well mom and baby are doing good.. I spent the night freezing my tush off watching them (good thing I took the Artic sleeping bag out with me).
Sara was still spotting a bit this mornning. So I called the vet and asked if I needed to give herr anything, just to make sure she didn't get an infection.. I was told to wait and see how she's doing this afternoon, since the weather is cool, there's less of a chance for infestions. Baby is moving about more. Still a bit on the wobblely (sp?) side, but moving about and nursing... :wahoo: 
I have to leave and drive up to Oklahoma tonight and be back tomorrow, so I hope hubby can handle the kiddos, goats that is.. 
Now all I need to do is come up with a name for her.... onder:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats-can't wait to see pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

spotting for up to 2 weeks is normal -- it will be off and on. 

Glad mom and baby are doing good


----------

